# escovagem



## yomemoims

que significa escovagem?

la frase es : em complemento da escovagem diária.

Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Como você não deu mais detalhes, acredito que se refira à escovagem dos cabelos. Alguma coisa que se usa nos cabelos para complementar, melhorar o resultado da escova. Este assunto vai dar mais detalhes.


----------



## Mangato

Más não e posivel que se referir ao escovado dos dentes?

Cumprimentos


----------



## yomemoims

Mangato said:


> Más não e posivel que se referir ao escovado dos dentes?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Se refiere a los dientes, en español es mas o menos igual . Escova / cepillo es lo mismo. Muchas gracias. Besos


----------



## Mangato

Entoces,  *como complemento al cepillado díario*

Saludos

MG


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

yomemoims said:


> que significa escovagem?
> 
> la frase es : em complemento da escovagem diária.
> 
> Gracias


 
hola yomemoims, hola a todos.

No podría ser algo así: En complemento de su cepillada de cabello diaria.

Tal vez esta frase hace parte de la propaganda de un producto aplicable en el cabello, algo así como los control caída, brillo, abundancia, tratado de los teñidos, rebeldes, etc. En este caso dicho producto complementa el sepillado del cabello, ¿no?

Bueno es lo que hallo.

Ahhh otra cosa, ¿en portugués escova e escovagem tienen diferencia, sería como peine y cepillo en español? Creo que hay gente hispanohablante que les pone diferencia por su forma, cepillo seria lo de la foto de Vanda.

Saludos.


----------



## nusa

Concordo com Mangato:



Mangato said:


> Entoces, *como complemento al cepillado díario*
> MG


 
Valdría para cepillado de cabellos como cepillado dental.
Saludos


----------



## Vanda

> Ahhh otra cosa, ¿en portugués escova e escovagem tienen diferencia, sería como peine y cepillo en español? Creo que hay gente hispanohablante que les pone diferencia por su forma, cepillo seria lo de la foto de Vanda.


 
Escova pode tanto se referir à escova (objeto) como a escovar os cabelos. Escovagem é o ato de escovar.


----------



## Mangato

Caros amigos:

Tamos numa bagunça. Acho que fico escovando meus dentes com a vassoura hehehehehe

Portugués                    Español
Escova  =                   Cepillo ​
Vassoura =                       Escoba​
Escova de dentes = Cepillo de dientes​
Escovagem =             Cepillado


  Fica clarejado?. Sim, pois vou escovar os dentes que tenho vontade​ 


​


----------



## galcosta

Fiquei pensando na pergunta da Estefania, há diferença em pt. entre "cepillo" e "peine"? Ou as duas palavras são pente?

Brigada


----------



## Outsider

Uma escova é maior que um pente, e tem fios finos na ponta, enquanto um pente tem dentes rígidos.


----------



## galcosta

Outsider said:


> Uma escova é maior que um pente, e tem fios finos na ponta, enquanto um pente tem dentes rígidos.


 
Brigada Outsider
escova: cepillo
pente: peine

Acho que já tinham explicado este assunto e não cai na conta...

beijo
Gal


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Vanda, Outsider, Mangato, obrigada pelos esclarecimentos e mais detalhes. Amigos em geral muito obrigada, ficou tudo certo, tudo claro, como a água.

Estefanía Perdomo.


----------

